# Strictly 7 8 string Cobra build



## Hollowway (Apr 28, 2010)

OK, I just put the order in for this. No pics yet (Jim will start sending me them once he finds a cool piece of wood, etc) but I'll post them as they come in. (Mods, if I shouldn't be posting a thread without pics, go ahead and delete it and I'll remake it once they start coming.)

Here are the specs:
8 strings
Cobra body shape
27.5" scale
26 SS Jumbo frets
16" FB radius
Flamed maple neck
Bloodwood FB
Mahogany body (painted black)
Spalted maple top (clear gloss)
Kahler trem and locking nut
Bridge and neck BOs
Arm bevel to show the black painted mahogany body


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll be watching this closely. I'm drooling over Strictly 7 at the moment.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 29, 2010)

sounds really interesting, update some pics asap


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 29, 2010)

awesome stuff looking forward to pics


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 29, 2010)

Cripes man, you've got a shit ton of stuff coming your way, don't you?

What's the estimated build time?


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 30, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Cripes man, you've got a shit ton of stuff coming your way, don't you?


Haha yeah, including a divorce if I don't unload some stuff! I was planning on getting a Roter fanned model, but I think that's gonna have to go to the back burner. But this one is going to take 12-16 weeks (including a few weeks of Jim searching for a really nice piece of spalted maple). And I'm not sure when the Rico Jr or Canuck Brian's 8 will be finished, but it'll be a fun next few months for sure! I got rid of an old Mesa head I had and I've got a sixer I'll probably unload as well, and that should keep the wife happy!


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 30, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Haha yeah, including a divorce if I don't unload some stuff! I was planning on getting a Roter fanned model, but I think that's gonna have to go to the back burner. But this one is going to take 12-16 weeks (including a few weeks of Jim searching for a really nice piece of spalted maple). And I'm not sure when the Rico Jr or Canuck Brian's 8 will be finished, but it'll be a fun next few months for sure! I got rid of an old Mesa head I had and I've got a sixer I'll probably unload as well, and that should keep the wife happy!



Cool. Yeah. I think I'm going to wait for the first couple batches of Roters to get to their owners before plunking down any cash for one.

Also, if you don't mind me asking, is your build going to be in the $1000 range (that's the only number I've seen thrown about for the Strictly 7 line)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 30, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Cool. Yeah. I think I'm going to wait for the first couple batches of Roters to get to their owners before plunking down any cash for one.
> 
> Also, if you don't mind me asking, is your build going to be in the $1000 range (that's the only number I've seen thrown about for the Strictly 7 line)



Their prices are on their site, and given the quotes I've gotten, they're pretty accurate. 

Unless you get crazy with figured woods, you're looking at under $2000.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 30, 2010)

That looks like its gonna be badass. Jim is a righteous dude.


----------



## Hollowway (May 15, 2010)

OK gang, I have to make a choice. Jim's wood supplier sent him 4 spalt options. He and I narrowed the choices down to these two. He's ordered them both and is going to put naphtha on them to bring out the grain, take a couple of pics, and send them to me to help me pick out the best one (which is super cool, considering I'm only buying one of them). 
So, based on this so far (and considering that I've never had to make a decision about spalted maple before) what do you guys think? I'm especially interested in people that know about what these things will look like once the grain is brought out a bit and it's finished (in gloss).
TIA






choice 1






choice 2


----------



## AlexThorpe (May 15, 2010)

Personally I think option 2 is amazing looking


----------



## Hollowway (May 15, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking that too, but it's so different from the normal look, I was worried that it might look ridiculous. But glad to hear you're thinking along the same lines.


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 15, 2010)

choice 2, but what about the body template the other way around?


----------



## Hollowway (May 15, 2010)

^^I was thinking about that, because then it would give a cool "V" shaped thing on top of a traditional soloist shape. But when I overlayed a body shape on it, the brown part just looked like a rear view of someone bending over. But I don't have the actual template of the Cobra body style, so who knows which orientation would look best.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 15, 2010)

funny, as soon as i saw the 2 choices i thought to myself the second one but the grain going the other way. i scroll down and low & behold i see everyone else is thinking the same 

by the way, the fretboard would look killer contasting the where it meets the body. would be cool if the headstock could have both major colors too.


----------



## 13point9 (May 15, 2010)

I'm also thinking 2 but the grain the other way


----------



## allyourbase (May 15, 2010)

i would go with 2 and i think the grain will look really good either way. im really looking forward to see how this turns out. by the way, are you going for a bolt on or neck thru?


----------



## TimSE (May 15, 2010)

13point9 said:


> I'm also thinking 2 but the grain the other way



this


----------



## simonXsludge (May 15, 2010)

choice 2, dude!


----------



## Adriatic (May 16, 2010)

1st one looks like a squid, cuddle fish...
2nd one looks like the roots of a tooth...

i reckon tooth roots the go.


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2010)

Choice 2 is obviously the only real option!


----------



## Aris_T (May 16, 2010)

+1 for the second choice!


----------



## ra1der2 (May 17, 2010)

I like the uniform subtlety of the first one, and the stark contrast of the second is pretty unique, but I'm not sure how it would look finished. 

Man...I'd personally probably go for #1 unless the naphtha evened out the wood tone of the second one a bit.

Tough choice


----------



## Hollowway (May 17, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> I like the uniform subtlety of the first one, and the stark contrast of the second is pretty unique, but I'm not sure how it would look finished.
> 
> Man...I'd personally probably go for #1 unless the naphtha evened out the wood tone of the second one a bit.
> 
> Tough choice



Yeah, that's why it's cool that he bought both and is going to naphtha them and take some pics. I'll post them when he does.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, more spalt pics! I need some final opinions: Go with option A or B (or pony up for a future neck thru and get both)?

Here's the two options, this time with naphtha on them to bring out the grain:











And here's a ghettoriffic mockup (sorry for the quality) just to get an idea of how they might look. Remember, it's a bloodwood FB. So, still option A for everyone?


Option A





Option B


----------



## Beardyman (Jun 5, 2010)

The first one looks best imo. I love that contrast in color, and the grain definitely looks better that way methinks. God damn, thats an awesome spalt.


----------



## JordanLee (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd personally go with B... I like the subtlely of it. 
With that said. I have some gorgeous book matched cocobolo on my classical that looks similar to A, so I'm a sucker for both looks. Either way you CAN'T go wrong.


----------



## HaloHat (Jun 5, 2010)

Option B in the new pix I like a LOT better.

I think the A pic wrecks the lines of the overall guitar, its distractive, not attractive imho 

Ordered my Strictly 7 Cobra today from Jim. I am sure we are both going to be happy enough to place second orders for Neck Thru's 

[honestly both tops look great btw]


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jun 6, 2010)

I like B


----------



## maccayoung (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 for B


----------



## JerkyChid (Jun 7, 2010)

as wood A whips B's ass. As a guitar, B is better suited.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 7, 2010)

How about Option A with the grain swapped around with the "chevron" leading the other way?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 7, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> How about Option A with the grain swapped around with the "chevron" leading the other way?



That would be cool as shit.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 7, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> How about Option A with the grain swapped around with the "chevron" leading the other way?



Here it is. What do you think?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 7, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Here it is. What do you think?



I *love* it.

Though, what do you think?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 7, 2010)

i vote for option A. You still have the V effects, but much more pronounced.

EDIT : Max's one is pretty dope too!!!


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jun 7, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Here it is. What do you think?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 7, 2010)

option C WINS. thatd be my pick!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitly the reversed b choice!!!


----------



## eyebanez333 (Jun 7, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> Definitly the reversed b choice!!!


 
+1


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 8, 2010)

See, this is why I shouldn't be involved in these decisions: I obsess over small details.  I was originally thinking the uniformity of option B was the best, but Option C does look cool as well. It's definitely unique, but I just can't decide if it's too busy.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Jun 8, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> See, this is why I shouldn't be involved in these decisions: I obsess over small details.  I was originally thinking the uniformity of option B was the best, but Option C does look cool as well. It's definitely unique, but I just can't decide if it's too busy.



Keep in mind your arm covers it while you're playing a lot. So... it might look busy on your wall, but not so much onstage.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jun 15, 2010)

I have to go with C on this one. It just looks bad ass! I'm definitely going for a spalted top if/when I order my first custom.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, I think I'm going for B, actually. I really like the uniqueness of A and C, but it's just a little too distracting, and too much of a pattern. I'm like 51-49 on it, though, so I can picture it either way. I'm tempted to tell Jim to hang onto it for my next build - an 8 string neck thru reversed HS. That way I don't have to make the decision.


----------



## ra1der2 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm still liking B more but am also wondering what B would look like in the opposite direction


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 18, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> I'm still liking B more but am also wondering what B would look like in the opposite direction



That would be option C.


----------



## Enselmis (Jun 18, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Here it is. What do you think?


 
This. Definitely this. 

The piece of wood itself not in guitar form reminds me a Cynic album cover. I love it.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 18, 2010)

Option C is my favorite of the bunch.

That said, no matter which one you go with, it's gonna be sexy as fuck. Spalted = massive win, every time.


----------



## teqnick (Jun 18, 2010)

option C is full of win


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 2, 2010)

New pics! Jim finished cutting the body. I originally had planned on painting the mahogany black, so the arm bevel was black as well, but now we're kinda thinking the mahogany looks cool as is. Thoughts? (The Kahler will be black, Jim just put it on there for looks).


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 2, 2010)

wow i definitely vote to leave the mahogany unpainted. maybe oiled. thats beautiful! and i dont think you could ask for a better piece of spalted maple.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah we were going to clearcoat it. I'm not sure I could clear the front and oil the back, though. I'd do a satin over the whole thing but I'm afraid of the spalt not popping enough without the clear.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 2, 2010)

Gawd that's sexy. I want a S7 badly.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 2, 2010)

Totally leave this natural dude!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 2, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> New pics! Jim finished cutting the body. I originally had planned on painting the mahogany black, so the arm bevel was black as well, but now we're kinda thinking the mahogany looks cool as is. Thoughts? (The Kahler will be black, Jim just put it on there for looks).



Did you request the spalt be cut off on the arm contour like that or does he just not do full drop tops? I like everything about the looks of this guitar except for that arm contour.

I'd say just gloss clear the whole thing  It will make the spalt pop more and also give you a harder layer over the spalt to help protect any potential soft spots which are fairly common in spalted maple.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 2, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Did you request the spalt be cut off on the arm contour like that or does he just not do full drop tops? I like everything about the looks of this guitar except for that arm contour.
> 
> I'd say just gloss clear the whole thing  It will make the spalt pop more and also give you a harder layer over the spalt to help protect any potential soft spots which are fairly common in spalted maple.



Judging from the tool marks on the belly cut, it's CNC'ed out of a block with the top already glued on... so no, no drop top.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 2, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Judging from the tool marks on the belly cut, it's CNC'ed out of a block with the top already glued on... so no, no drop top.



Yes that tells me what I can already see in the picture, I asked if he chose to have it that way (as it's cheaper and easier to build and should make the guitar cheaper) or if it's the only way the builder offers if you're getting a top on a guitar.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 2, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Did you request the spalt be cut off on the arm contour like that or does he just not do full drop tops? I like everything about the looks of this guitar except for that arm contour.


 
Yeah, I asked for it that way. I actually like the body wood showing through. (I think the sexxxiverse is that way too, no?) Although in this case I wanted it to show through because I was going to have the back painted black, and I thought that would look cool (given the black hardware, etc.). He's got a couple like that on the web site. But the way the mahogany matches the color on the spalt makes me want to leave it.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 2, 2010)

Fucking. Win. 

Jesus, all these killer build threads are fueling my GAS.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 2, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I asked for it that way. I actually like the body wood showing through. (I think the sexxxiverse is that way too, no?) Although in this case I wanted it to show through because I was going to have the back painted black, and I thought that would look cool (given the black hardware, etc.). He's got a couple like that on the web site. But the way the mahogany matches the color on the spalt makes me want to leave it.



Cool, thanks


----------



## peachXcore (Jul 2, 2010)

Man, I have a Cobra 8 on the way as well. I can't wait for it. Haven't gotten my pics yet though, but I get the feeling we're in the same batch. Maybe we'll have coinciding NGDs, and this forum will see one sexy S7 NGD.


----------



## flo (Jul 2, 2010)

Very sexy guitar so far! 

I wouldn't do different finishes on the top and back because it might cause a problem with humidity. A clear coat doesn't allow water to pass, while an oil finish does, witch might lead to gaps over time. I would go for oil and wax, but what has been said about soft spots in the maple is right too... 

can't wait to see the result!


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jul 2, 2010)

I didn't really think that option A looked good until you did the "ghettorific" mockup (awesome word, by the way) but now that I see the guitar as it will actually look like, option A definitely looks the way to go. The stark contrast of the wood is evened out a bit by the hardware, so instead of looking way over the top, it jumps out at you but in a more restrained way. I really like the way that looks. You lucky man!


----------



## Psyy (Jul 3, 2010)

I actually thought the grain looked iffy until I saw the actual cut. The mockup did it some justice, but the true guitar is miles sexier than I thought it would be. Congrats on what will be a gorgeous 8!

Jim's a really cool guy, and I'm totally glad I'm going with him for my first 8. I told Halohat the same, but when you get the final product make sure to send a full review on playability/ergonomics/sexyguitar. S7 has major potential, and I'd like others to see it as well.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh, totally. I'll do a full NGD and review. And yeah, I'm super glad I went with him as well. I've got a Rico Jr 828 on order as well, but he's so popular now I don't know when I'll end up getting that. Jim is super accessible and the time frame for a build is amazing. Next up for me is going to be a neck thru. He's gonna start working on those soon. 
And on this build I can't wait to see how the bloodwood FB looks alongside the rest of the build.


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jul 4, 2010)

I must see some more pictures! Have you guys found any pictures of a s7 cobra 8? I am currently in the process of ordering one.. but there are no pictures anywhere that i can find of the cobra 8..


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 4, 2010)

jayarpeggios said:


> I must see some more pictures! Have you guys found any pictures of a s7 cobra 8? I am currently in the process of ordering one.. but there are no pictures anywhere that i can find of the cobra 8..



To my knowledge, he hasn't made a Cobra 8 yet cause the body type was just introduced this year.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 5, 2010)

jayarpeggios said:


> I must see some more pictures! Have you guys found any pictures of a s7 cobra 8? I am currently in the process of ordering one.. but there are no pictures anywhere that i can find of the cobra 8..



I asked him if he had any to show. If not, wait just a liiiiiiitle bit longer for this one!


----------



## Psyy (Jul 5, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Oh, totally. I'll do a full NGD and review. And yeah, I'm super glad I went with him as well. I've got a Rico Jr 828 on order as well, but he's so popular now I don't know when I'll end up getting that. Jim is super accessible and the time frame for a build is amazing. Next up for me is going to be a neck thru. He's gonna start working on those soon.
> And on this build I can't wait to see how the bloodwood FB looks alongside the rest of the build.



You wouldn't be looking to adopt, would you? You could share your guitars with me, and in return, I'd let you feed me. We can work out the details later, I suppose.

But yeah, that's great to hear you're planning on the NGD. Looking foward to it! Rico is definitely turning out to be crazy popular. I'm sort of using S7 as a 'test', since they're much easier to obtain (both in cash required and wait time) than a BRJ, so I'll decide whether I enjoy playing 8's or 7's more before I dive into ordering my first BRJ.

I'm thinking this will turn out to be one sexy summer/fall.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 7, 2010)

We've got bloodwood!!!! Is this red not going to kick some serious ass with the spalt and black hardware?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## jayarpeggios (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice bloodwood!.. I can't wait to see yours finished. I don't want to side track to much from your guitar here but the one Jim is building for me will have camphor burl top and cocobolo fb mahogany body and honduras rosewood neck.. a very different beast than yours but both will turn out amazing I'm sure.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 7, 2010)

jayarpeggios said:


> Nice bloodwood!.. I can't wait to see yours finished. I don't want to side track to much from your guitar here but the one Jim is building for me will have camphor burl top and cocobolo fb mahogany body and honduras rosewood neck.. a very different beast than yours but both will turn out amazing I'm sure.


 
Nice! I've pretty much already committed to build #2, and I'm trying to think of cool wood options for that. I really like the look of that bubinga KxK, so I'm thinking maybe bubinga. And props for the rosewood neck! I hate rosewood FBs, but I think rosewood in other parts of the guitar/neck is cool. 
And don't worry about side-tracking this thread. I like hearing out other builds!


----------



## yacker (Jul 7, 2010)

jayarpeggios said:


> Nice bloodwood!.. I can't wait to see yours finished. I don't want to side track to much from your guitar here but the one Jim is building for me will have camphor burl top and cocobolo fb mahogany body and honduras rosewood neck.. a very different beast than yours but both will turn out amazing I'm sure.



Sounds like a really cool choice in woods. I love camphor burl.




Hollowway said:


> We've got bloodwood!!!! Is this red not going to kick some serious ass with the spalt and black hardware?



That is seriously the best looking bloodwood fingerboard I've seen. I love bloodwood in general but haven't been too impressed by some of the fingerboards I've seen....that one looks awesome.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


>



There was a ghost! This is just ectoplasm!


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 7, 2010)

yacker said:


> That is seriously the best looking bloodwood fingerboard I've seen. I love bloodwood in general but haven't been too impressed by some of the fingerboards I've seen....that one looks awesome.


Yeah Jims got awesome wood suppliers. I told him to look for a particularly red piece.


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jul 25, 2010)

any new pictures yet? I'm dying to see more of this guitar!!


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 26, 2010)

jayarpeggios said:


> any new pictures yet? I'm dying to see more of this guitar!!


Weird timing for that question - Jim just emailed me about 2 hours ago! He said its been suuuuper humid, so he hasn't had a chance to get in the paint booth to clear coat it. He's doing all the 8 string necks this week, so I'll post a pic when I get it. ETA for the entire guitar is about a month from now.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 26, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> We've got bloodwood!!!! Is this red not going to kick some serious ass with the spalt and black hardware?



Nice board, should look great with that flamed spalt


----------



## Tirell (Jul 26, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> We've got bloodwood!!!! Is this red not going to kick some serious ass with the spalt and black hardware?



I just came


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 26, 2010)

Beautiful Veneer. Check mine out


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 26, 2010)

nojyeloot said:


> Beautiful Veneer. Check mine out


 The one in your avatar? What was that body made from? Is that one of those Ikea builds?


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jul 27, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Weird timing for that question - Jim just emailed me about 2 hours ago! He said its been suuuuper humid, so he hasn't had a chance to get in the paint booth to clear coat it. He's doing all the 8 string necks this week, so I'll post a pic when I get it. ETA for the entire guitar is about a month from now.


 

Cool I cant wait... mine wont be done til nov/dec ish


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 27, 2010)

jayarpeggios said:


> Cool I cant wait... mine wont be done til nov/dec ish




Oh yeah, what did you get? I can't remember if you posted about it (spec wise).


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 28, 2010)

Alright, gang. It's time for more advice:
Jim's painter said he highly recommends I paint the mahogany part of the guitar black (and then gloss the whole thing) because it will make the spalt lines pop. And, the mahogany and spalted maple don't offer enough contrast with each other, and will just sort of blend together. So what do you think? Leave the back/sides natural or paint it black?


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jul 28, 2010)

I love natural tops with binding and black sides and back. I completely agree with the painter.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 28, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I love natural tops with binding and black sides and back. I completely agree with the painter.



Cool, thanks for weighing in. That's one for paint! Anyone else? Bueller?


----------



## Aris_T (Jul 28, 2010)

Two for paint! The contrast will be great!!!


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Paint.


----------



## Psyy (Jul 28, 2010)

The paint will look so sick man. I want to see this thing so badly.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, this is weird: SSO is unanimous for a painted back, MGO (I cross posted there) is unanimous for a natural back.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 28, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Wow, this is weird: SSO is unanimous for a painted back, MGO (I cross posted there) is unanimous for a natural back.



Then I guess I'll be the tie breaker. 

Go for the natural.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah I was gonna say natural too  If one part is gonna be natural it all has to be! 

Not really, but, that's just like, my opinion man.


----------



## MetalGodGrizzly (Jul 29, 2010)

Option A man!

And Go for the paint it'll look sick


----------



## technomancer (Jul 29, 2010)

Hehe I feel like I answered this somewhere... stain the mahogany to add contrast  so no to both options you posted, stain it so you can still see the grain and gloss the whole thing.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 29, 2010)

You finally got your bloodwood fix, awesome  I look forward to seeing this bro


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 30, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> You finally got your bloodwood fix, awesome  I look forward to seeing this bro


Haha, yeah! And the wife doesn't know about this or the BRJ!


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 30, 2010)

grrr... double post


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 30, 2010)

I vote paint


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jul 30, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Oh yeah, what did you get? I can't remember if you posted about it (spec wise).



camphor burl top (matching headstock)
mahogany back
honduras rosewood neck
cocobolo finger board
28.625 scale
24 stainless steel frets
cold sweat pups 


btw I vote NATURAL it always looks better to me.. but its your guitar


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 1, 2010)

jayarpeggios said:


> camphor burl top (matching headstock)
> mahogany back
> honduras rosewood neck
> cocobolo finger board
> ...


 
Very nice! I'm a huge fan of that scale length, but I went with the 27.5 so I could still make some of the crazier stretches. That's going to look killer! 
FWIW, I ended up talking with Aaron, Jim's painter today, and we're going to do a black back. The mahogany is nice, but it really came down to either not hiding the mahogany, or showing off the spalt, and the spalt is really what I'm after.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 9, 2010)

We've got paint!!!!


















How much more black could that be? The answer is none. None more black. 

I'm pretty stoked that I listened to the painter. It's looking killer!


----------



## Poncho (Aug 9, 2010)

Option C FTW!!! It looks better than the photoshop.


----------



## Psyy (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks terrific man. Glossing the whole thing? Mmmmmm.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Aug 9, 2010)

awesome dude!!!

I have an 8 string Cobra coming as well


----------



## jayarpeggios (Aug 10, 2010)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> awesome dude!!!
> 
> I have an 8 string Cobra coming as well



Cool keep me informed on it mines on the way too 

@hollowway Jim said the body on my build should be cut sometime this week!! So ill have pictures for that. ill link the thread when i make it


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 10, 2010)

Dudes! Looks like we all got bit by the Strictly 7 bug (snake?) at the same time! A whole lotta Cobra 8 NGDs up in here!


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Aug 10, 2010)

jayarpeggios said:


> Cool keep me informed on it mines on the way too
> 
> @hollowway Jim said the body on my build should be cut sometime this week!! So ill have pictures for that. ill link the thread when i make it





That camphor burl is going to look insane!! 

Specs of mine : 

27.5" Scale
26 jumbo frets
Wenge Top (matching headstock )
Wenge Fingerboard
Mahogany Back
5 piece Mahogany/Flame Maple Neck
(2) EMG 808x's
1 volume & blade switch


It seems as though we shall all be Cobra 8 brotha's


----------



## Psyy (Aug 10, 2010)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> 27.5" Scale
> 26 jumbo frets
> Wenge Top (matching headstock )
> Wenge Fingerboard
> ...



Ahhhh, I was going to go with that! Wenge on wenge.. delicious. I'll probably get something like that in the future, as I dislike black painted guitars, but would like a 'darker' one to add to the collection.

What kind of hardware are you going with? I definitely want to see how yours is going to turn out. 

Hurry Holloway!


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 11, 2010)

Psyy said:


> Hurry Holloway!



Haha, my feelings exactly! Jim emailed me a couple of pics of the roughed out neck. Unfortunately he said he ran out of spalt for the HS. I really don't want to go with a standard black HS (as I want it to match the body) so I asked him to look around the shop and see if there are any scrap pieces that match the body and we can use those. I don't want it to clash, but I really want that match. So hopefully that doesn't delay the progress too much.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Aug 11, 2010)

Psyy said:


> Ahhhh, I was going to go with that! Wenge on wenge.. delicious. I'll probably get something like that in the future, as I dislike black painted guitars, but would like a 'darker' one to add to the collection.
> 
> What kind of hardware are you going with? I definitely want to see how yours is going to turn out.
> 
> Hurry Holloway!




I'm getting a Hipshot hardtail bridge and Sperzel locking tuners (black).

I actually think I might go with Claro Walnut now because my body had a huge sapwood knot in it 

So we'll see what I end up choosing haha 


Pumped to see yours finished Hollowway!


----------



## ra1der2 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Haha, my feelings exactly! Jim emailed me a couple of pics of the roughed out neck. Unfortunately he said he ran out of spalt for the HS. I really don't want to go with a standard black HS (as I want it to match the body) so I asked him to look around the shop and see if there are any scrap pieces that match the body and we can use those. I don't want it to clash, but I really want that match. So hopefully that doesn't delay the progress too much.



WOW looking good man, even if the piece of maple cap isn't spalted it prob would look good on HS as long as its the same tone of wood as the body, but then again I think the black cutaway / black HS may set it off! 

Either way nom nom nom


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 12, 2010)

Jim ordered up some new spalt to make a HS cap to match. 
Here's the latest...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 12, 2010)

I like the newer 8-string headstock.


----------



## Psyy (Aug 12, 2010)

Beautiful man. The headstock looks super sharp on the end though. I wonder if he'd file that down a bit for me. Lol

EDIT: Is that fingerboard laid already? It looks off.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 12, 2010)

Psyy said:


> EDIT: Is that fingerboard laid already? It looks off.



I don't think so. I think he just took the pic to show the basic idea.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> I don't think so. I think he just took the pic to show the basic idea.



Judging from the glue residue on the side of the neck in this first pic...he hasn't pin routed or final shaped the side of the neck yet, so I'm guessing..no it isn't offset


----------



## jayarpeggios (Aug 15, 2010)

DAMN!! that head stock is looking good! Is it a different HS design because before that was my only dislike.. but this looks AMAZING i love the sharp points  I can't wait for mine!


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 15, 2010)

So you guys may remember that one of my pet peeves is a big neck heel. And I never understood why necks were made with that flattened area that doesn't get covered up by the bolt on portion of the guitar. So I asked Jim if he could sand that down, and make it a little more like the neck runs smoothly into the guitar. Well, it looks like that's working out, thankfully! Here are some preliminary sanding shots of it...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 15, 2010)

Still not a big fan of the headstock shape or the block heel.

Build does look very good though.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 15, 2010)

If he could combine that neck carve with a heel similar to a AANJ that would be a pretty damned cool combo.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 16, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Still not a big fan of the headstock shape or the block heel.
> 
> Build does look very good though.



Yeah, I'm usually a neck through and inline/rev guy myself, but the heel and HS are an improvement (IMO) over the original design. And he's prototyping inlines and neck thrus, so soon I imagine we'll have a lot to choose from.

And @Learn2swim, yeah, I'm a fan of AANJs, too, but based on where the carves are and the number of frets, I think this will work out really well.


----------



## Strictly 7 (Aug 18, 2010)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> Judging from the glue residue on the side of the neck in this first pic...he hasn't pin routed or final shaped the side of the neck yet, so I'm guessing..no it isn't offset


 

+1  actually just laid on there, that's wood fuzz on the edges, hee hee. I'm getting some Spalt in this week to match up the headstock, so no glue here or I'd be in big trouble!

Thanks guys for the kind words!

Peace,
Jim


----------



## Strictly 7 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I'm usually a neck through and inline/rev guy myself, but the heel and HS are an improvement (IMO) over the original design. And he's prototyping inlines and neck thrus, so soon I imagine we'll have a lot to choose from.
> 
> And @Learn2swim, yeah, I'm a fan of AANJs, too, but based on where the carves are and the number of frets, I think this will work out really well.


 

Just a quick update, the neck thrus are moving forward, one of my new V designs is prototyped with neck-thru, wasn't sure if I can post pics here or on the dealer page? Anyway, I have an S7 Cobra neck thru should be prototyped/cut by the end of next week, so 8's will follow once I'm happy with the S7 version 

Thanks again!
Jim


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Aug 18, 2010)

Strictly 7 said:


> Just a quick update, the neck thrus are moving forward, one of my new V designs is prototyped with neck-thru, wasn't sure if I can post pics here or on the dealer page? Anyway, I have an S7 Cobra neck thru should be prototyped/cut by the end of next week, so 8's will follow once I'm happy with the S7 version
> 
> Thanks again!
> Jim




Siiiiick, you're the man Jim! I'm pumped to see my Claro Cobra 8 Finished!!!!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 5, 2010)

So here's a mockup of the spalted HS. Jim put a piece on there to show what it will look like, but he's ordering the actual piece to fit yet. But I'm posting it because it's a great shot of the newer HS design, and I know a lot of people wanted to see that. With the narrower "hips" on it, I personally think it looks pretty badass!


----------



## Psyy (Sep 6, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> So here's a mockup of the spalted HS. Jim put a piece on there to show what it will look like, but he's ordering the actual piece to fit yet. But I'm posting it because it's a great shot of the newer HS design, and I know a lot of people wanted to see that. With the narrower "hips" on it, I personally think it looks pretty badass!



*Jizz*

I was wondering what was happening with this build since you posted your 10 string. Crazy.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks sick man! I'm pumped to get my updated pics this week


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 6, 2010)

Would you tell Jim to hurry up and finish? I'm still waiting on him to finish your's and another jerk's 8's so he can start programming the CNC for my Cobra!!!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 6, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Would you tell Jim to hurry up and finish? I'm still waiting on him to finish your's and another jerk's 8's so he can start programming the CNC for my Cobra!!!



Haha, because you've got a neck thru Cobra, or what? Believe me, I'm wanting this beast here today as much as you are!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 6, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Haha, because you've got a neck thru Cobra, or what? Believe me, I'm wanting this beast here today as much as you are!



He has to program the routing for the Hipshot trem. He isn't charging me for the programming, so I shouldn't complain too much.


----------



## Dimensionator (Sep 6, 2010)

i think its kinda funny that a company called Strictly 7 sells 6, 7, and 8 strings


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Sep 6, 2010)

EPICxSYN said:


> i think its kinda funny that a company called Strictly 7 sells 6, 7, and 8 strings



I believe he started only building 7's, then he brought in the 6's and 8's to expand and get more business.


----------



## thrsher (Sep 7, 2010)

im on his work docket for an 8 neck thru as well


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 7, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> I believe he started only building 7's, then he brought in the 6's and 8's to expand and get more business.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 7, 2010)

thrsher said:


> im on his work docket for an 8 neck thru as well



I'm in for another 8, this time a neck thru Rattler with an inline reverse HS. But he said he wants me to get this one and play it before I commit to the next one. How cool is that? Plus the fact that I'm spending money on guitars like the world is about to end!


----------



## Soopahmahn (Sep 7, 2010)

This is shaping up gorgeously, Holloway.


----------



## Psyy (Sep 7, 2010)

I feel so bad. I talked with Jim tons about options for an 8, and just as I'm about to put down the cash for it, but laptop threatens to blow up with all my recording software on it. Maybe next time S7+1. 

I can't wait for his neck-thru builds to be done prototyping. I'll be saving up!

P.S: Does anyone know if Jim would be able to offer Q-tuners in his guitars? I'd totally pay extra for implementing a neck Q-tuner in an 8.


----------



## maxident213 (Sep 7, 2010)

Psyy said:


> P.S: Does anyone know if Jim would be able to offer Q-tuners in his guitars? I'd totally pay extra for implementing a neck Q-tuner in an 8.



You might have to supply the pickup yourself, but I'm sure he'd install it for you. I'm supplying the pups for my own S7, and he said no problemo.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Sep 7, 2010)

Psyy said:


> P.S: Does anyone know if Jim would be able to offer Q-tuners in his guitars? I'd totally pay extra for implementing a neck Q-tuner in an 8.



The pictures of his neck-thrus are indeed wonderful. [/tease]

He will absolutely install a Q-tuner, as long as you make sure you are specific about what is to be ordered, or provide it yourself.


----------



## Psyy (Sep 7, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> The pictures of his neck-thrus are indeed wonderful. [/tease]



Pictures, you say? I've been missing out, indeed.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 10, 2010)

Neck is done! Shouldn't be long now.... That's a pretty cool lacewood neck next to mine. Whose is that?


----------



## Psyy (Oct 11, 2010)

The headstock spalt is amazing!


----------



## Robokid (Nov 9, 2010)

Updates??


----------



## NCN (Nov 9, 2010)

wow, that headstock looks really great.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 10, 2010)

Robokid said:


> Updates??


Yeah, it should be done any time now, but I think I'll give Jim a quick email to see what the status is and see if I can at least get a pic of the whole thing assembled to drool over....


----------



## jayarpeggios (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool! cant wait hollowway! Jim said mine should be done in a few weeks too.


----------



## Robokid (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome, where's that drool pic?!?! haha


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 14, 2010)

Robokid said:


> Awesome, where's that drool pic?!?! haha



Hopefully I'll get a new one this week. He told me he couldn't get on last week, but maybe this week. I can't complain, though. I'm coming up on a year since I ordered my Rico Jr and I have no pics of that one.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 24, 2010)

Update! Here's the body being buffed. The neck had to be redone because it turns out there was a transposition of a couple of numbers in the CNC profile, so the nut was off by 1/16", so Jim made a new one. He's hoping to have it done in time for Christmas, which would be awesome! But I'll take it when it's done, even if it runs into January.


----------



## Krankguitarist (Nov 24, 2010)

*looks at savings account, about 1/10th of the way towards a strictly 7 build*

Saving money takes too long. That thing is gorgeous.


----------



## ev1ltwin (Nov 24, 2010)

black looks so ill with spalted maple. very slick looking build dude!


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 24, 2010)

ev1ltwin said:


> black looks so ill with spalted maple. very slick looking build dude!



Yeah, I was originally thinking of a black back, but then when I saw the mahogany of the body I felt guilty about covering it up. But Jim's painter pushed me to do the black so the spalt lines would "pop" and I'm glad he did! I can't wait to see the bloodwood board on it. Black, tan and red =


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 24, 2010)

damn, you have this and then a monsterous 10 string in the works. anything else? ^.^


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 24, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> damn, you have this and then a monsterous 10 string in the works. anything else? ^.^


 
Ugh. Unfortunately! I think I have a problem....

Me: "Hello, everyone. My name is Andy and I am a guitaraholic."
All: "Hiii, Aannddyyyy" 

But yeah, I have a BRJ 828 I ordered through Nick (Zimbloth) earlier in the year, which should hopefully be done in the next couple of months. Aaaand I just pulled the trigger on a flamed 8 in the Rico Black Friday sale. 

I was thisclose to getting a fanned KxK 7, but I think I'm going to hold off until I can unload some other gear. Looks like my Agile's will have to go, and maybe my Carvin.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 4, 2010)

Update: the new neck is done, so hopefully I'll have this bad boy within the month. Here's the new headplate spalt:


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 4, 2010)

That looks fucking awesome, and I know you're going to love it! I'm considering getting a Cobra to join my Anaconda before we play with All Shall Perish and Kataklysm in March. Seems like a great time to debut a new custom haha.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 5, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I'm considering getting a Cobra to join my Anaconda before we play with All Shall Perish and Kataklysm in March.


Totally! That's a cool gig to bust out a new custom alright!


----------



## ryanoddi (Dec 14, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Update! Here's the body being buffed. The neck had to be redone because it turns out there was a transposition of a couple of numbers in the CNC profile, so the nut was off by 1/16", so Jim made a new one. He's hoping to have it done in time for Christmas, which would be awesome! But I'll take it when it's done, even if it runs into January.



Glad to see you went with option "2".. (just started reading your post today.. went through the first page) I'm really digging how you decided to have the pieces put together, I think it looks much better than what you had for your mock-ups! I live near Medina, and I think I'm about 40 minutes or so from Stricktly Seven.. been meaning to call and see if I could stop by, but haven't had the time. Looks like he does some amazing work! Can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 15, 2010)

ryanoddi said:


> Glad to see you went with option "2".. (just started reading your post today.. went through the first page) I'm really digging how you decided to have the pieces put together, I think it looks much better than what you had for your mock-ups! I live near Medina, and I think I'm about 40 minutes or so from Stricktly Seven.. been meaning to call and see if I could stop by, but haven't had the time. Looks like he does some amazing work! Can't wait to see it finished!!



Yeah, you totally should. I haven't met him in person or seen the shop, but Jim is a super nice guy and from what I understand has loads of cool wood laying around the shop for use in his instruments. I'm hoping to get mine in the not too distant future, but I know he's super busy with NAMM prep, so I think all the custom stuff is kind of on hold at the moment. Last I saw mine it was having the FB glued to the neck. So hopefully not too long from now!


----------



## CruzDrum (Dec 24, 2010)

sick,is that an 8 string kahler?


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 24, 2010)

CruzDrum said:


> sick,is that an 8 string kahler?



Yup! I'd love an 8 string Floyd, but since Hell is still warm I'm doing Kahlers on my 8s. Hopefully not much longer til this shows up on my doorstep.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 30, 2010)

Won't be long now! Here's a quick pic Jim snapped for me. I got a little worried that the FB looked to brown, and not bloodwood-ish enough, but I went back and looked at a different picture, and I think it just got washed out from the phone's camera.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Dec 31, 2010)

Here are some better pics for ya man, not sure if you have these or not :


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## airpanos (Dec 31, 2010)

This guitar is so beautiful!!!
Very nice done!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 31, 2010)

Damnnnn.


----------



## airpanos (Dec 31, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Damnnnn.


----------



## MABGuitar (Dec 31, 2010)

Sexy build!


----------



## NickDowe (Dec 31, 2010)

TITS!!!!!! SWEET GUITAR!!!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking good;

Yeh, bloodwood shades being more brownish was a main concern of mine when I was considering getting bloodwood as a fretboard wood in the past; I heard it ages brownish rather than orange/amberish sometimes, which concerned me (brown is my least fav color).. but in the last picture, yours looks good, so hope it stays that shade!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 31, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> Looking good;
> 
> Yeh, bloodwood shades being more brownish was a main concern of mine when I was considering getting bloodwood as a fretboard wood in the past; I heard it ages brownish rather than orange/amberish sometimes, which concerned me (brown is my least fav color).. but in the last picture, yours looks good, so hope it stays that shade!


Ditto, wrt brown. That's why I avoided Padouk, because as I understand it that discolors FAST. Jim said there's something they do to prevent it from discoloring, too.


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jan 1, 2011)

Man this is looking good mine should be done shortly too... i havent had tons of update pictures for a while tho  The fretboard is really nice its just the picture quality.. On stage its going to be bright red Im sure.. on the other hand I feel my cocobolo is too bright on mine I cant wait till it gets darker due to age. Anyways everything about this guitar is looking good cant wait to have sound clips


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 1, 2011)

jayarpeggios said:


> Man this is looking good mine should be done shortly too... i havent had tons of update pictures for a while tho  The fretboard is really nice its just the picture quality.. On stage its going to be bright red Im sure.. on the other hand I feel my cocobolo is too bright on mine I cant wait till it gets darker due to age. Anyways everything about this guitar is looking good cant wait to have sound clips



I wouldn't be too worried about the update pictures. I put my order in last April, so I think Jim is just trying to hurry up and get it out the door because it's been so long. There was a screw up with the CNC, so this is actually the second neck he's done for this guitar. Which is fine, because I want to make sure it's 100% before it ships.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey a little unnecessary (i.e. no photos) bump: the guitar is going to ship next week! I talked to Jim for about 45 minutes last night, and it sounds like NAMM was a huge success for S7. Jim's a great guy and has excellent standards and customer service skills. I can't say enough about how solid S7 is as a company. I'll post an NGD in about 10-14 days!


----------



## noizfx (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 27, 2011)

AWESOME man, yeah I mailed Jim seeing how it went and I got a quick response saying everything went much better than he hoped. So happy for him, I'm expecting a longer report on everything in the next couple weeks once hes recovered

Can't wait to see this done man


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow I had missed this for the entire time, looks sweet, looking forward to your pics.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 4, 2011)

Alas, it should have arrived today, but FedEx LOST IT!  They're doing a trace on it and said they should know what the status is in 48 hrs.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 5, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Alas, it should have arrived today, but FedEx LOST IT!  They're doing a trace on it and said they should know what the status is in 48 hrs.



Owned? 


Just playing, that really bites. I am sure it will turn up though, by lost they mean 'are playing it go away for a few days'.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, we're back on schedule. They never did call me back after running their trace but it showed back up later Friday night on their tracking site. So it's supposed to show up Monday now. I can't wait!!!


----------



## renzoip (Feb 6, 2011)

Good to hear that, looking forward to a NGD with some large 56K unfriendly pics!!


----------

